# riegeldale dairy trion ga.



## madman (Jul 18, 2010)

a buddy of mine has a quart milk bottle hes selling with the above embossed, with a baby, reads trion ga. any good? worth??????


----------



## Tim Brooks (Jan 17, 2020)

madman said:


> a buddy of mine has a quart milk bottle hes selling with the above embossed, with a baby, reads trion ga. any good? worth??????


Would he like to sell it


----------



## Tim Brooks (Jan 12, 2021)

I am interested in it 

Sent from my moto g(7) using Tapatalk


----------

